# Learning and getting ready to live aboard! I think 😅



## duncanshannon (6 mo ago)

Hey Folks!

I'm excited to find this community after a search about Christian Williams got me here.

I'm 45, single, disillusioned with the state of the US and the rat race, and am seriously considering giving the sailboat life a whirl.

Just got my clearance at the local sailing club to use their Ensign 22's on their lake. Heading to an ASA 101/103/104 class this week. Planned a week in La Paz in early Oct - all to learn / expose myself to sailing and the community.

Rick Pages Get Real, Get Gone really struck me and I loved every page of the book. I'm going thru for a second pass now.

I think I want a 30-34' monohull with a full keel. Sailing goals are cruising the Caribbean, coasts of Central and South America, and maybe some ocean crossings to allow for exploring the Mediterranean and SE Asia. I recently watched a couple hours of Christian sailing to/from Hawaii on YouTube. 

Looking forward to learning more here and hopefully meeting some of you as we go!

I'm in Minneapolis Minnesota and Guatemala mostly. Would love to crew where I can. Especially the first week of October in La Paz


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

Hi Duncan,

Welcome to SailNet! Sounds like you're working a great plan to get out and about. Best of luck with it.

What part of Guatemala do you hang in? You know there is a boating community on the Caribe side at Río Dulce, right?

~~ Red


----------



## duncanshannon (6 mo ago)

redgar said:


> Hi Duncan,
> 
> Welcome to SailNet! Sounds like you're working a great plan to get out and about. Best of luck with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red! I am at Lake Atitlan mostly when I am there. I'm aware that Rio Dulce is a place for sailing... I need to go there next time. Is there an online group for those folks?


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

Duncan,

I'm sure there are many other online groups these days that focus on the area. Here is one on Facebook, but you have to join it to see what's going on.

Rio Dulce Community Net​
There are also many on this forum who have experience in those waters. Perhaps they can fill you in some on the area as well.

It looks like an 8+ hour drive from Lago de Atitlán to Río Dulce, much longer on the bus.

~~ Red


----------



## duncanshannon (6 mo ago)

redgar said:


> Duncan,
> 
> I'm sure there are many other online groups these days that focus on the area. Here is one on Facebook, but you have to join it to see what's going on.
> 
> ...


Thank you again!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

A great dream my friend! See you out there.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I only have 2 bits of advice:

Go sailing because you want to sail and explore. Not because of any other reason, like disillusionment... Because you may find the place you left ain't too bad. 

And don't schedule in a "full keel" before you're an expert sailor. You really don't know what they are and if you did you might not want one. 😊
I've circumnavigated and been actively living abroad for 15 years and cruising all the places you want to go and I would never have a full keel. 😊

SailNet will help you with places to go, how and good boats... And lots of experts who know and will help you. 

Welcome 😊 

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Why full keel?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> And lots of experts who know and will help you.


Wow....There are experts here now?


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I think many people start dreaming without considering the other end of the spectrum.


Marine Survey 101, pre-survey inspection


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

chall03 said:


> Wow....There are experts here now?


We're hiring! 

😂


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard @duncanshannon ! 

I think you are on the right track. The main thing at this stage is getting comfortable sailing. The ASA courses are a good foundation, but you need lots of practice. Lots of time on the water, and time on various boats. Full keel boats are quite a different animal from fin keels; each have their own characteristics some you will like, some you will not. You need a feel for boat performance before you can judge what's right for you.

As a refugee from the Great State of Minnesota I feel your pain. I haven't touched a snow shovel or scraped a windshield since 2013! If you find yourself in the Tampa Bay area, give me a shout!


----------

